# Macaulay Culkin, a.k.a. that kid from Home Alone and Richie Rich



## Lobar (Aug 26, 2010)

...turns 30 years old today.

FEEL OLD.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 26, 2010)

Classic quote "he was wearing butt inspection gloves".


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 26, 2010)

I was so expecting you to say he died today.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 26, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I was so expecting you to say he died today.


 
no, he's not dead, just his career


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> no, he's not dead, just his career


 
Didn't that die like 10 years ago with the drug bust?


----------



## Oovie (Aug 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> no, he's not dead, just his career








Wonder if he can still do it.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 26, 2010)

inb4 what's Home Alone?

Damn kids and your music.  >:[


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't think I've ever hated a single character more than him in Richie Rich.


----------



## Aden (Aug 26, 2010)

http://i33.tinypic.com/2l6dr6.jpg


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 26, 2010)

Aden said:


> http://i33.tinypic.com/2l6dr6.jpg


 
why isn't there an emoticon for this face yet


----------



## Cam (Aug 26, 2010)

I so just died a bit on the inside


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 26, 2010)

Aden said:


> http://i33.tinypic.com/2l6dr6.jpg


 
He still looks like his kid-self, just with a fatter head XD


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 26, 2010)

Wouldn't it be awesome if I cheated on his girlfriend and he caught us? Do you think he would do that famous scream of his?

This would make a good gag on _Family Guy_.


----------



## Azure (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow, could have sworn I was older than that little faggot. He's done some horribly weird movies.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm down here, you big horse's ass.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> ...turns 30 years old today.
> 
> FEEL OLD.


 
Oh shit

/me feels old =[


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 26, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with feeling old. Hell last time I saw one of his movies was what... elementary school?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 26, 2010)

Once you feel old its not that bad because you can buy booze without id.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 26, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm down here, you big horse's ass.


 <3

He looks pretty good.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> <3
> 
> He looks pretty good.


 
...what the fuck

He looks like, to borrow a term from W-B, a sketchbag in that pic.

And he's 3 years OLDER than ME? Makes me feel better, actually.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 26, 2010)

God he's a creepy-looking fucker.


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 26, 2010)

Aden said:


> http://i33.tinypic.com/2l6dr6.jpg


 LMAO.
Hes got that druggy look, yet you know he can still prank to death a couple robbers :3


----------



## Karimah (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeesh, at least he's not old in the movies, so I don't feel too bad about his face.

I have half a mind to get some robbers and booby-trap his house one night while stealing what nice things he has. Karma.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ...what the fuck
> 
> He looks like, to borrow a term from W-B, a sketchbag in that pic.
> 
> And he's 3 years OLDER than ME? Makes me feel better, actually.


 what the fuck is a sketchbag?


----------



## Machine (Aug 26, 2010)

Aden said:


> http://i33.tinypic.com/2l6dr6.jpg


He still looks the same.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> what the fuck is a sketchbag?


 
Ask Wolf-Bone.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 26, 2010)

His head looks inflated for some reason...


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 27, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> His head looks inflated for some reason...


 Macaulay Culkin's head is inflated with schemes to thwart the thieves plans to rob his house! :V


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 27, 2010)

When I read the title, I instantly thought of the scene in the second one where the the tall robber puts his hands on the faucet and he starts screaming while getting shocked to hell.


----------

